# old boat guy beam engine missing pages



## hammers-n-nails (Feb 18, 2010)

when i started my build of old boat guys beam engine about a year or so ago i attempted to contact him about the missing pages and he replied about a week ago with the missing pages. i have had several people ask me if i had them and up to this point ive had to tell them to figure it out. but anyway i have them now but dont know how to add the missing pages to the rest of the plans. anyone else know?


----------



## Seanol (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post them as separate PDF's?

I would definitely be interested in this as I am finishing and Elmers beam engine right now in training for that one soon.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah i could but id like to put them with the originals so everyone knows they exist.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 20, 2010)

Rick (Rake60) might be able to put the additional pages into the original download file, but I am sure we can get it put into the same download folder as a separate PDF so they would be in the same place.
Gail in NM


----------



## rake60 (Feb 20, 2010)

I promise to put *my* personal best efforts into attempting that.

That starts like this:
*HEY KEVIN,* can we do that?

I know there has to be a way, but I haven't found it yet.

Rick


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 21, 2010)

I just downloaded and checked the original set of plans posted. They are not protected so the additional pages can be added. 

Hammers-n-nails: If you attach the files to a post they will be available to anyone right away and I can download them from there. Or if you want you can email them to me directly. Am email address in in my profile.

I can roll them into one big PDF file and then put that in the directory. Might have to change the file name a bit to be safe, but then after checking it the old file can be removed.

Rick: I did not mean to try to put the load on you, but I was not sure if I could do it.

Gail in NM


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Feb 21, 2010)

here are the missing pages 

View attachment Beam pivot bearing-Model.pdf


View attachment crankshaft connecting rod assembly & details for Gerrys beam engine-Model.pdf


View attachment Steam chest cover ipt-Model.pdf


----------



## fgleich (Feb 21, 2010)

Here they are concatenated:

I put em together in two formats: One as they were, sideways, and 8.5x11, and the other I rotated 90 degrees, so you don't have to lay down as you view em ( hehe ) 

View attachment Beam_engine.pdf


View attachment New_Beam_Engine.pdf


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 21, 2010)

I combined the whole mess and put them in a new folder currently on page 13 of the down loads section. The title changed from ....Plans.pdf to .....Plan.pdf. I added a note to the existing folder that it will be removed later and to go to the new folder. This seems to be the easiest way to do it.

If a couple of you will review the new folder and OK it then I will remove the old folder in a week or so.

Gail in NM


----------



## ksouers (Feb 21, 2010)

How did I miss this??

Sheesh :

Sorry, Rick. Sleeping, I guess.


Thanks for taking care of that Gail.


----------

